# Is 4 weeks of Keto for me?



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all

I'm currently 79kg, 5ft11, put on 5 kg in last 6 weeks whilst bulking on about 3500 cals a days, I've got a holiday in just over 4 weeks and now I've gone up 5kg which is great, I want to get a bit more cut!

The thing is I don't want to lose any muscle over the 4 weeks, if so put more on! Would a 4 week keto work for me?

Thinking

7am - 5 egg ommlette, 30g chedder

9.30am - 2 scoops whey, 2 tbsp PB

12.30pm - 6oz chicken, 200g steamed veg, 40g cashews

3.00pm - 2 scoops whey, 2 tbps PB

5.30pm - (after training) 2 scoops whey

7.00pm - 8oz chicken, 100g veg, 40g cashews

10.00pm - 250g quark, 3tbsp PB

Any thoughts? Cheers


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Replace your whey shake meals with real foods. If using whey powder choose one with minimal carbs such as MyProteins Whey isolate.

Try to avoid PB. Using coconut oil, Extra V olive oil, udos (369's) etc

Be more varied with your meals by using other fatty meats such as salmon or mince and sugar free jellies are great to have in in case of sweet cravings.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

As already said the whey is too much and you wouldn't get into ketosis with 6 shakes! Replace with real food, ditch the cashews too as they contain too many carbs.

You need about 65-70% fat from you diet and the rest in protein. 2 shakes and 2tbsp contains 50g protein, 15g fat, 15g carbs. way too much protein and carb, not enough fat!

You weigh almost the same as me and i have

Breakfast

2 eggs

1 white

25g slamon

15g cheese

5g butter

27g fat, 27g pro

lunch

half tin tuna

30g cheese

25g mayo or oil

celery

27g fat, 22g pro

dinner

100g chicken

20g butter

15g olive

kele/broccli

27g fat, 25g pro

pre

50g pork sratchings

25g fat, 27g pro

tea

60g chicken

2 bacon

25g mayo or cheese

kele/broccli

night

2 eggs

3 white

25g mayo

tsp mustard

celery

27g fat, 24g pro

Hope this helps.


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

yea as above try the my protien whey isolate very low in carbs im using it with double cream, not used a bg monitor after my meal yet but getting one very soon and still noticing the metal like taste in my mouth so hopefully not knocking me out of keto .. *touch wood*


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Is peanut butter a defo no no? If so why?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

It's not a defo no no... I'm fine aslong as I don't have more than 50 grams at once!

It depends though! some can and some can't that's why people including myself recommend using at BG monitor so you know what works for you!


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

pb is fine imo

ditch the cashews for either almonds or hazelnuts. cashews are quite high in carbs although they taste the best lol


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

hsmann87 said:


> pb is fine imo
> 
> ditch the cashews for either almonds or hazelnuts. cashews are quite high in carbs although they taste the best lol


x2

Brazil nuts and macadamia nuts are a good choice as well mate

No more than one serving at once though!

x1 serving = 50 grams


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Cheers for clearing that up as pb is a personal favourite of mine! Am never more than 50 gram in one servig

Brazil nuts a close second !


----------



## bakerboo (Aug 30, 2010)

brazil nuts much lower in carbs, maxi raw wpi intensity is very low in carbs and either flavour is nice, Pb definate no no for me and my partner...the only way to truely find out if you can or can't is b/g test before and 1/2hr after....theres lots of info on here and ausbuilt (sure thats spelt right) has posted lots of really great bits on keto


----------

